# Hobie PA question



## klow53

Hi all I am looking to get my first yak for fishing. After a lot of reading I am leaning towards a PA12 or 14. The majority of my launches will be off the beach at Navarre or at PCB. I have read that the PA is heavy (well, I know it's heavy) and not the best at launching off the beach, but once past the breakers everything I've read says it can't be beat for performance(stability, comfort, hands free fishing). So how hard is the launch in those areas/conditions, and am I better off to look at another kayak (probably a paddle yak) with a better beach launch capability?


----------



## andrewsa43

Revo will be best in the surf and covering ground, especially the 16ft one, the PA is a little tough in the surf because it's hard to paddle far enough to drop the drive but on the open water it is fantastic. Even in mild seas you can stand and cast comfortable. The outback is probably the best of both worlds. I've launched in pretty rough surf in it and felt comfortable but it's not as roomy. I now have a PA and an outback to take a friend or to be able to choose. If I had to pick one for primarily btb it would be the outback.


----------



## bdyboarder86

The pa is a mother to drag through the sand even with beach wheels. But is super stable in waves. I have yet to even come close to falling out. But price wise, speed and maneuverability the out back hands down.


----------



## keperry1182

The PA will limit your fishing days. It's just too cumbersome to gight through the surf higher than 2ft and even that will kick your butt sometimes. The outback is the way to go for btb.


----------



## klow53

Thanks for the input guys, now I'm leaning towards the Outback for the BTB and $$$$.


----------



## Yakavelli

Yeah, the PA is a beast. Some of us find its strengths worth the effort, some don't. I believe it is worth the on-land hassle. I've never been disappointed with its performance getting through the surf, but then again, I do definitely pick my days. I did get caught in some nasty seas last year on a day that was supposed to be nice. I got blindsided by a big broadside swell that would likely have swamped ANY other yak. In that moment, I was glad I was in a PA. I'll also say I always find myself appreciative of the ability to carry a 48qt cooler AND a large livewell behind the seat.


----------



## Jgatorman

I just like the ability to stand to pee while in the gulf PA all the way!


----------



## bdyboarder86

Jgatorman said:


> I just like the ability to stand to pee while in the gulf PA all the way!


True story


----------



## calveryc

bdyboarder86 said:


> Jgatorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just like the ability to stand to pee while in the gulf PA all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> True story
Click to expand...

Never would have thought that was important until I took my revo out after a morning of post boozin hydration. About an hour in I had to pee so bad! I tried to stand and that was a no go, had to kinda kneel facing sideways and it was still a little sketchy.


----------



## andrewsa43

That's what the drive hole is for. Lift the drive and there you go.


----------



## Ga Transplant

I carry the extension off my shop vac....stay seated and lay it in the drive hole......rinse and I'm good to go!! GT:whistling:


----------



## Jgatorman

The only issue I have with the outback is not having the ability to reach around and grab something from behind me without having to be cautious. I reached behind me once (only time on an outback)to clear some lines and next thing I know the bow is rising, stern is sinking all while rolling to the right (same side I was reaching on) and over she went....all happening to quick to stop yet in super slow motion at the same time. I am now bobbing in the water watching $500.00 worth of gear get donated to Davey Jones locker. I still had a great day but bought a PA14 and never had to worry about stability again! Sure she is heavy for 10 or 20 minutes, but in between I get hour after hour after hour of pure unadulterated offshore fishing pleasure and no worries!


----------



## Ptpainton

*PA and wave action*

I have launched several times with folks in PA's I don't think it was that big a deal for them really. Getting down to the water, no big deal, getting back up beach later they need a little moral support to make it and sometimes a push or pull. On the water though they seem to have it really nice, I have an OB with Turbo fins and have tested the 12 and 14 ft models, they are just as fast as the OB in my opinion and it is so nice to be able to stand up and look around, the seat is amazing also. If I lived closer to beach and had had the money maybe I would have gone for PA but I'm more than happy with the OB. It's no slouch either way you will be happy I think.


----------



## feef706

Great debate and feedback, I'm trying to decide which to pursue, they each have their pros/cons, great to hear real world experience.


----------



## Fishermon

PA all the way. I had a Revo and while is fun to cut through waves and all, it can be very tipsy, also very limited space. You are gonna flip on that skinny yak for sure...just be prepared. 

PA's are more solid/stable/roomy kayaks. If its is to rough out there, no need to head out really. Get the magic seaweed app in your phone and watch for better days. Lots of fun. 

There are going to be those days that the wind is gonna shift/incoming tide..oh man...you can barely see the beach...be prepared tie everything down and hope for the best...lol....Man i miss the adrenaline of such days. Always try to partner up when going deep or when solo get a GPS spot messenger and you ll do fine. (peace of mind). Safety first. 



I have a PA 2011 you can try if you'd like.


----------



## crashin

The pro's out weight the cons when it comes to a pa. Personally I have the 14 but I am a bigger guy, and I don't cry about the extra weight. If you want to cut back on the weight go to a 12. I have launched in nasty conditions and don't have any problems. I will recommend getting a longer paddle or paddle extensions for the beast, as Hobie does not supply an adequate paddle length to accommodate for the rails. Generally when I launch I put my drive in and leave it in the up position with the bungee provided by Hobie to do so. I will walk out until I am up to my knee to thighs and hop in, grab my paddle to stay straight drop my drive ,skeg ,rudder, and go. Get to know your yak a little so it becomes second nature to you and you will be fine. 
I nearly always go out with someone, and if I get the opportunity I like to try the yak they are on just to see the differences between the two.
If you think you are going to drag it across the sand you are out of your mind, we ll maybe if you are training for the strong man competition. You will need the beach wheels. But the new hobie wheels frame or make one out of stainless and put beach wheels on it. Here is something that is key to using the wheels. Placement of wheels in scupper holes on the pa14 if placed in the center of the beast apposed to behind the seat will center load on the wheels and make you pulling the yak much much easier. 
I purchased mine for saltwater use inshore and offshore. If you are planning on using it for small creeks then your buying the wrong thing, but if you are purchasing it for the same thing I am using it for then I would say your saving money cause your going to end up in one sooner or later, if money is the issue save your pennies.


----------



## Whiskey16

calveryc said:


> Never would have thought that was important until I took my revo out after a morning of post boozin hydration. About an hour in I had to pee so bad! I tried to stand and that was a no go, had to kinda kneel facing sideways and it was still a little sketchy.


Brosef,

Don't turn sideways because you WILL take a swim eventually. Shift from your seat to your knees, forward (towards the bow), and just piss through the pedal mount hole. Took me a few trips to figure that one out with my old Outback. As far as for OB vs. PA, nut up and get your workout in dragging the PA across the beach; it can't be beat in the water.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Get the PA 14 !!!

I say this because I see more inshore fishin in your future then offshore, lets face it between the government closing / shortening all the seasons of what u can and can not keep and the weather/wave height.... ur best bet is to aim for the best "inshore" Yak" and go offshore when you can.

By the way
You can catch kings, snapper and Tarpon inshore


----------



## Playin hooky

I have a PA14. I'm ready to sell and get a outback. to much work to move around.


----------



## luvtofish

I just got a PA 12 and I love it! I also have an Outback, love that one too. The 2018 PA 12 is awesome though, very stable and extremely fast - the 2016 Outback can't keep up. If you use the beach wheels and get the weight balanced it's not bad to move around at all.


----------



## rpfair

So many benefits of the PA. The storage is fantastic so bring a wide neck G2 bottle for #1. I have a livewell(which I use as a Drybox) so only have the center scupper holes by the seat and honestly I think it is easier to move that way with the wheels. The issue for me is not getting the PA14 to the water, it is removing and adding the wheels at the waters edge before and after fishing. Having to tip the boat on its side to insert or remove the wheels has been my issue so I bought a trailer to launch like a boat when a ramp is avail.


----------



## wyld3man

Jgatorman said:


> The only issue I have with the outback is not having the ability to reach around and grab something from behind me without having to be cautious. I reached behind me once (only time on an outback)to clear some lines and next thing I know the bow is rising, stern is sinking all while rolling to the right (same side I was reaching on) and over she went....all happening to quick to stop yet in super slow motion at the same time. I am now bobbing in the water watching $500.00 worth of gear get donated to Davey Jones locker. I still had a great day but bought a PA14 and never had to worry about stability again! Sure she is heavy for 10 or 20 minutes, but in between I get hour after hour after hour of pure unadulterated offshore fishing pleasure and no worries!


That’s why I tie everting down with leashes from now on. I used to go fishing in my PA when I probably shouldn’t have. I rolled it twice, both times in the surf. First time I lost some gear next time it was all tied down so I just pulled the tie downs and my rods, net etc was there


----------

